# BOOTP from dynamic client and no dynamic leases

## Wizumwalt

I've got a dhcp problem where a node I'm putting online is unable to get an ip. It would seem that a different node already has it according to the dhcpd.conf file, but none of the nodes on my little cluster have this ip. So I believe the problem is that I can't get an ip that seems to have already been taken, but I do not see where. I believe this is all BOOTP since I have hardwired the ip to the mac for each machine as shown in the dhcpd.conf file further below. 

Here's the output error from the messages log. 

---

Jan 26 16:51:42 node-12 dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:13:72:fb:51:af via eth1

Jan 26 16:51:43 node-12 dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.2.154 to 00:13:72:fb:51:af via eth1

Jan 26 16:56:45 master dhcpd: Dynamic and static leases present for 192.168.2.117.

Jan 26 16:56:45 master dhcpd: Remove host declaration node-17 or remove 192.168.2.117

Jan 26 16:56:45 master dhcpd: from the dynamic address pool for 192.168.2/24Jan 26 16:56:45 master dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.2.117 (192.168.2.10) from 00:13:72:fb:51:af via eth0

Jan 26 16:56:45 master dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.2.117 to 00:13:72:fb:51:af via eth0

Jan 26 16:51:46 node-12 dhcpd: commit_leases: unable to commit: Stale NFS file handle

Jan 26 16:51:46 node-12 dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.2.117 (192.168.2.10) from 00:13:72:fb:51:af via eth1: database update failed

Here's my dhcpd.conf configuration ...

---

ddns-update-style none;

authoritative;

log-facility local7;

subnet 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

    default-lease-time 600;

    max-lease-time 7200;

    option routers 192.168.2.1;

    option broadcast-address 192.168.2.255;

    option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

    #name servers ip's taken out for post.

    option domain-name-servers aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd;

    option domain-name "mydomain.us";

    next-server 192.168.2.10;

    range 192.168.2.101 192.168.2.156;

    group {

        filename "pxelinux.0";

        # more nodes ...

        host node-12 {

            hardware ethernet 00:13:72:F9:57:FE;

            fixed-address 192.168.2.112;

        }

        host node-17 {

            hardware ethernet 00:13:72:FB:51:AF;

            fixed-address 192.168.2.117;

        }

	# more nodes ...

    }

}

----------

